# Rennspiel/ MOD mit DTM- Wagen aus den 90iger Jahren



## rhodius (16. Februar 2009)

Ja ich suche ein Rennspiel oder MOD, welches DTM- Wagen der 90iger Jahre beinhaltet. Wäre dankbar für eventuelle MODs für GTR2. Bin auf die Idee mit gekommen durch dieses erstklassige Video:

YouTube - 90's dtm cars clip

Als ich das gesehen hab wollte ich direkt auch mal mit so nem Wagen über die Nordschleife brettern................hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.


----------



## moonrail (16. Februar 2009)

Den Mercedes und den Alfa Romeo 156 kenne ich zumindest aus Gran Turismo 4, ist aber ein PS2 Spiel...

Edit: Der Calibra ist auch drin.


----------



## rhodius (16. Februar 2009)

moonrail schrieb:


> Den Mercedes und den Alfa Romeo 156 kenne ich zumindest aus Gran Turismo 4, ist aber ein PS2 Spiel...


  Jo weiß ich, Gran Turismo 4 habe ich selber


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2009)

In GT Legends stehen mit dem BMW 320 CSL und dem Ford Capri zumindest zwei ähnliche Geschosse zur Verfügung.

Ausserdem würde ich mich mal etwas durch die rFactor Mod-Szene klicken, da gibt es eigentlich alles.
Das sollte die richtige Modifikation für dich werden, ist aber noch nicht fertig:
http://www.rfactorcentral.com/detail.cfm?ID=Touring Car Legends


----------



## rhodius (16. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> In GT Legends stehen mit dem BMW 320 CSL und dem Ford Capri zumindest zwei ähnliche Geschosse zur Verfügung.
> 
> Ausserdem würde ich mich mal etwas durch die rFactor Mod-Szene klicken, da gibt es eigentlich alles.
> Das sollte die richtige Modifikation für dich werden, ist aber noch nicht fertig:
> Touring Car Legends by Touring Car Legends | rFactor WIPs | rFactor Central



Das sieht sehr nach dem aus, was ich suche. Schade, dass es auf den Bildern es so aussieht, als wäre die Grafik nicht ganz so doll wie in GTR2. Is das nur der Mod oder is das Spiel so?!


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2009)

Die Detailfülle ist einzig und allein eine Frage des Mods.
rFactor selbst bietet nicht viel mehr als die Engine(übrigens die von GTR2 und Gt Legends) und ein paar Wagen und Strecken.
Was daraus so alles zu machen ist zeigen z.B. die CTDP Mods:
CTDP - Cars & Tracks Development Project - Official website - Home


----------



## rhodius (17. Februar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Detailfülle ist einzig und allein eine Frage des Mods.
> rFactor selbst bietet nicht viel mehr als die Engine(übrigens die von GTR2 und Gt Legends) und ein paar Wagen und Strecken.
> Was daraus so alles zu machen ist zeigen z.B. die CTDP Mods:
> CTDP - Cars & Tracks Development Project - Official website - Home



Ui der is ja hübsch der Mod!!! Dann müsste ich mir nur noch rFactor kaufen. Werd mal nach ner Demo suchen (falls es denn eine gibt).


----------

